# Εκ γενετής κολοβό ζώο (χωρίς ουρά) > ανουρία;



## socratisv (Jul 20, 2014)

Υπάρχει μονολεκτική απόδοση της έννοιας; Πέτυχα τη λέξη " ανουρία" πριν από λίγες μέρες, και αναρωτιέμαι αν χρησιμοποείται επίσης για να εκφράσει την απουσία ουράς σε ένα ζώο...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2014)

Στη Βιολογία λέγονται άνουρα, ενώ αυτά που έχουν ουρά είναι τα ουροδελή. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει η ορολογία για όλα τα ζώα, σίγουρα ισχύει για τα αμφίβια. Εδώ βλέπω ότι το χρησιμοποιούν και για σκυλιά.


----------



## socratisv (Jul 20, 2014)

Χρησιμοποείται και για τα άλλα ζώα μάλλον, από το μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα τα ιταλικά και αναφέρεται σε σκύλους: brachiuria/anouria, και ορισμένες αναφορές στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Θέλει λίγη προσοχή και ψάξιμο γιατί *ανουρία* είναι κανονικά η *anuria* (nonpassage of urine, αναστολή στην έκκριση ούρων).


----------



## socratisv (Jul 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θέλει λίγη προσοχή και ψάξιμο γιατί *ανουρία* είναι κανονικά η *anuria* (nonpassage of urine, αναστολή στην έκκριση ούρων).


Εμ, γιατί νομίζεις ότι κτύπησε το καμπανάκι μου;


----------

